# Hymer dealerships



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Can I take my 2013 Hymer to any Hymer dealer for warranty work or does it have to go back to the supplying dealer? 

If it can be any dealership, who do people recommend?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Brock, 

Hymer do not impose any restrictions on who within their dealer network can undertake warranty work.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Theoretically yes, but don't count on it , there was a big discussion about it 12 months or so ago. 

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Gemmy,

To lead on from your point, you are right there is no legal obligation for other dealers to undertake warranty work for a motorhome they did not sell irrespective of whether they have the facility to do so as the contract of sale and subsequent legal obligations under the Sales of Goods Act is with the supplying dealer.

@Brock
Gemmy is reffering to this thread: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-131550-days0-orderasc-60.html

We are happy to undertake warranty work for customers irrespective of the supplying dealer, an ethos I hope other dealers would share.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you can possibly work it in with a holiday to Germany, I would recommend contacting Hymer direct.
Last year, we called in with no prior appointment and our warranty issues were sorted out and without question.
Ok, we did have to wait for one week, as the main factory was on a shut down and one of our jobs involved the main factory, but it was still not a problem, as we toured for the week and returned for the appointment. 
Hymer have a dedicated service centre and a proper stelplatz right outside.
I couldn't fault them!  8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Grath said:


> If you can possibly work it in with a holiday to Germany, I would recommend contacting Hymer direct.
> Last year, we called in with no prior appointment and our warranty issues were sorted out and without question.
> Ok, we did have to wait for one week, as the main factory was on a shut down and one of our jobs involved the main factory, but it was still not a problem, as we toured for the week and returned for the appointment.
> Hymer have a dedicated service centre and a proper stelplatz right outside.
> I couldn't fault them!  8)


Good afternoon,

Agreed, this is a response I have heard from many owners who visit the factory. There is also the Hymer museum to visit too! I am looking forward to going to the factory to put faces to the names of our colleagues at Hymer who look after us and enjoy their hospitality.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > If you can possibly work it in with a holiday to Germany, I would recommend contacting Hymer direct.
> ...


Hi Chris, it's afternoon now, :lol: so good afternoon!
Yes, the museum is about a 30 minute walk or a 15 minute cycle ride away from the service centre.
We were going to visit, but it is quite expensive, I think it was nine euro per person.
We have spoken to a few people of differing nationalities, who have visited, and unfortunately, without exception, they all said it was not worth the fee  
Had we not heard those reports, we would have undoubtedly have visited. I also understand that there are many vintage cars and caravans, which would not interest me.
Again, I could not fault Hymer, and the service I received, most certainly gave me the feeling that after care was paramount!
Keep up the good work Chris, you are a credit to your dealership and Hymer!
8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Grath said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Thanks Grath! I'm hoping there may be dealer privileges to provide access to the museum and I have heard there's an orange VW T2 inside which will be of paramount importance for me to see. I did have plans to drive my VW T25 german fire engine down there which I am sure would raise a smile with the staff there, but it's a long way and I can not afford the petrol to drive my 2ltr aircooled bus down there .

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You mean Hymers need fixing!

Dave

Bored of Fife


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not the Hymers, it's always the suppliers fittings :wink: 

tony


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> .........I'm hoping there may be dealer privileges to provide access to the museum and I have heard there's an orange VW T2 inside which will be of paramount importance for me to see. I did have plans to drive my VW T25 german fire engine down there which I am sure would raise a smile with the staff there, but it's a long way and I can not afford the petrol to drive my 2ltr aircooled bus down there .
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


'Afternoon Chris

Is this the one? 8) 8) 8)

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Keith, 

Bang on, that's the one! I never even knew Hymer did VW conversions until I heard of this, of course now they coming back with T5 conversions which is great  although sadly not orange ones 

Regards,
Chris


----------

